# Just received my new Sony a6400 today!



## Briankbl (Mar 2, 2019)

The auto eye af/tracking is ridiculous! Just as good as all the YouTube videos you've seen. I'm really hoping that the Imaging Edge app (replacing PlayMemories) allows full resolution photo backup while shooting. That would remove the need for a second SD card slot, pretty much turning the a6400 into a "professional" camera [emoji41]

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 2, 2019)

Happy new camera..........


----------



## David L Hartman II (Mar 30, 2019)

Hello Bryan,
Glad to hear someone else has picked one up. I've bad mine since March 9th. First time Sony owner as well. I'm starting to warm up to it nicely.
On another note. I ve just started photography as profession as well. If you have Instagram I'm at #starving_artists_photography
#davidhartmanII
✌️


----------

